# reflective paint.



## bsmurray (Feb 25, 2014)

Aluminum foil.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*but*



bsmurray said:


> Aluminum foil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Foil tends to discolor so it's not as shiny any more...


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Glossy white will be pretty reflective.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

White paint is the easiest, but mylar is also a possibility.


----------



## CannaBrain (Oct 3, 2008)

I've heard you can find very cheap mylar in the form of ponchos from walmart. white paint under mylar I think will be your best bet.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

White glossy paint. Indoor marijuana growers swear by it lol


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

CannaBrain said:


> I've heard you can find very cheap mylar in the form of ponchos from walmart. white paint under mylar I think will be your best bet.


The emergency blankets are not Mylar and do not reflect light, they absorb it. So these will never work as a reflector. There's no need to paint under true Mylar sheeting, it is solid, you cannot see thru it and it reflects around 98% of the light. It is delicate making a hole in a sheet of Mylar because it can rip and run the entire length of the sheet and ruin the entire thing. It is best to use glue or tape when attempting to attach it to the wall.




CrypticLifeStyle said:


> White glossy paint. Indoor marijuana growers swear by it lol





gus6464 said:


> Glossy white will be pretty reflective.



Flat white paint is what you are referring to, the glossy stuff does not reflect nearly half the light flat paint will. What makes the paint glossy is it absorbs some light and have a slight glowing quality, this is why a lot of people choose to use it over flat paint, more appeasing to the eye.





bsmurray said:


> Aluminum foil.


Aluminum perhaps makes the worst reflector ever. You will often seen less light output with a foil reflector unless to make is 100% smooth. The problem with foil is that it creases so easily. So in the process of making a reflector you will end up sending your rays of light in ever direction conceivable. This is the reason why you shouldn't use foil, that and it has a tendency to absorb heat which is not good.


Indoor growing is very popular, a simple google search for "indoor grow room reflective materials" and you will get all the information you need.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Mylar is backed onto plastic... so in my mind it is out for that reason. Plastic is flammable and breaks down w/ heat UV.. so no safety longevity. 
Rumor has it that it also absorbs "good wavelengths" for plants and reflects more bad wavelengths..
Aluminum/tin foil ect is subject to specular reflections so that would be out for me as well..
Leaning hard on just white paint..










Everything is complicated.. best to line it in silver.. 
http://www.photonics.com/EDU/Handbook.aspx?AID=25501

White paint loses less than Al in the 400-700nm range..


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

True Mylar is not backed with plastic. Plastic is not all together bad either, there is a product called panda film, or black and white poly that is really helpful. It is black on one side and prevents mold and bacteria from growing while white on the other side to reflect the light, it is also water proof which has it's added bonuses there as well. Another benefit to plastic over Mylar is the fact that it can be cleaned easily, folded for storage, is cheap and available.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ORCA mylar.. still not much better (if better) than white paint..









Regular mylar still has a minor absorption problem..


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

When I forst made my T5HO unit, I used mirrors as the reflective surface. Angles were a bit messed up but overall it was a good solution. It did make my unit heavy.


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

So just flat white paint from walmart or somewhere will be the easiest thing to do? Or do I need gloss paint? Do I need to clear coat it??


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

shrimpcrazy00 said:


> So just flat white paint from walmart or somewhere will be the easiest thing to do? Or do I need gloss paint? Do I need to clear coat it??


do you want fancy white paint???
http://www.aviantechnologies.com/products/coatings/highreflectance.php











> Avian-B coating is a water based barium sulfate coating similar to Eastman 6080™ White Reflectance Coating. The coating is highly lambertian and exhibits reflectance of >97% over from 350-850 nm and greater than 92% from 250-1300 nm The coating is easily applied to most metal substrates and can be applied to other materials with proper surface preparation. The applied coating is stable from -40 degrees C to +90 degrees C. This coating is primarily designed for laboratory, as opposed to field, applications.
> 
> Avian-B is a well characterized coating that has been used for diffuse reflectance applications for more than 20 years. It is relatively easy and inexpensive to apply.


sorry only kidding.. unless your picky that way..  

In that case go w/ Avian D
http://www.aviantechnologies.com/products/coatings/highreflectance.php#d


> The reflectance of Avian-D coating matches that of barium sulfate based coating in the visible region of the spectrum. The coating is also quite useable down into the near-UV and in the very near-IR.
> 
> Avian-D coating is ideal for field applications where the coating will experience variations in temperature and humidity, such as calibration plates and remote sensing targets. The coating is also ideal for large integrating spheres used in lamp measurement photometry where large amounts of UV are not present. The coating is stable over the range -40 degrees C to about 85° C.


I suspect flat is fine.. ALSO use indoor paint.. exterior paint is made to "shed"... and usually has mildewcides..

Sherwin Williams sells a "high reflective" white paint..
SW 7757 High Reflective White

or this should be fairly easy to find being a PPG product:
http://www.ppg.com/coatings/matthew...talsolutions/Documents/hr_white_sellsheet.pdf
a Gallon is $81.........here..
http://www.regionalsupply.com/defau...1&ButtonSearchWithin.y=0&SearchKey=SK83224PM#


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*nope*



jeffkrol said:


> do you want fancy white paint???
> http://www.aviantechnologies.com/products/coatings/highreflectance.php
> 
> 
> ...


Nope not picky I just want something that's as reflective as foil or more so... and won't leak toxins into the aquarium water. Because the water (or humidity) I'm sure will splash on the surface I'm wanting to be reflective.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

shrimpcrazy00 said:


> Nope not picky I just want something that's as reflective as foil or more so... and won't leak toxins into the aquarium water. Because the water (or humidity) I'm sure will splash on the surface I'm wanting to be reflective.





> Better for the environment with a VOC level of 0.16 lbs/gal (about 20g/L).
> High reflectivity with an LRV of 96+.
> Enhances brightness and eliminates bright spots.
> Can be applied directly to properly prepared steel (cold rolled
> ...


All paints are fairly inert when dry.. you could write to them to se if they add anything like fungicides.. but since they state:


> designed for use on the interior walls of channel letters and sign cans.


probably not.. Also check adhesion on wood.. 
http://www.ppg.com/coatings/matthewspaint/products/Documents/MPC183-v2.pdf


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

How heat resistant is typical indoor paint?? I don't want it to discolor or peel due to the bulbs..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

shrimpcrazy00 said:


> How heat resistant is typical indoor paint?? I don't want it to discolor or peel due to the bulbs..


http://www.ehow.com/how-does_5462550_weather-affects-interior-paint.html

That Avian-D 2 part epoxy based paint has a much higher stability point..

High reflectance roofing paint should be able to take the enviro. of your lights.. 

http://www.coolroofpaint.com/coolroof.html


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Krylon fusion has been used for quite a few people underwater, so it should be perfectly fine above water.

And skip the mylar/aluminum/shiny stuff (including glossy paint). Ultra-reflective stuff acts like a mirror, and that reflects more of the light in straight-line patterns, whereas a plain matte white will 'scatter' the light everywhere. If you are building a carefully shaped reflector, then by all means use polished aluminum or something similar. If you are just looking for a quick/easy/cheap upgrade on something, just spraypaint it matte white.

think of the stuff they use to make reflective safety tape for bicyclists and such. It scatters light all over the place, so anytime light falls on it, you'll be able to see it, regardless where you are in relation to the light. A mirror, on the other hand, may reflect more light, but you have to be positioned perfectly relative to both the mirror and the light source to be able to see it.

I've recently set up a small 8-gallon acrylic hex. Came with a black acrylic top with a socket for an incandescent bulb. I spraypainted the whole thing white, and stuck in a 23 watt CFL. for a while, I had a split socket running two 23watt CFLs, but not only did that feel too warm, it also looked really bright (I haven't bothered to take any PAR measurements yet), however, so far the paint seems fine.


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*thank you !!!*



lochaber said:


> Krylon fusion has been used for quite a few people underwater, so it should be perfectly fine above water.
> 
> And skip the mylar/aluminum/shiny stuff (including glossy paint). Ultra-reflective stuff acts like a mirror, and that reflects more of the light in straight-line patterns, whereas a plain matte white will 'scatter' the light everywhere. If you are building a carefully shaped reflector, then by all means use polished aluminum or something similar. If you are just looking for a quick/easy/cheap upgrade on something, just spraypaint it matte white.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much sir. Your answer is the first I have understood completely most of the other answers I either understood partially or they didn't say why white paint or why not glossy or any real detailed information. I used foil on a small cheap led hood and it's horrible it works better then the plain black but the foil has got dull over time from the water that splashes on it then drys leaving a residue behind... 

Now if anyone can tell me if there is anything I can do about the casing on my led bulbs... it's clear and fits around the circuit board. It gets dirty really really quick from the humidity... then the light dulls...


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure, but if you are using LEDs, you might not even have to worry about a reflector. I think most of them have some sort of internal reflector, and are very directional, so pretty much all of the usable light is already going towards the bottom of the aquarium. Still, it wouldn't hurt to paint the inside white, but it might not be necessary.

How's the plastic cover getting dirty? is it collecting hardwater stains, mildew, algae, or just getting damp and catching dust?

If it's from the tank, you might be able to reposition airstones or filter outputs or whatever to minimize splashing near the cover. If it's condensation, you might be able to leave the tank a bit less covered, but that will also mean more evaporation. Or, if it's not too difficult to remove, you could just clean it off every time you do a water change.

If it's hard water deposits, vinegar usually works pretty well to remove them, and there is no risk of scratching, etc.


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*well*



lochaber said:


> I'm not entirely sure, but if you are using LEDs, you might not even have to worry about a reflector. I think most of them have some sort of internal reflector, and are very directional, so pretty much all of the usable light is already going towards the bottom of the aquarium. Still, it wouldn't hurt to paint the inside white, but it might not be necessary.
> 
> How's the plastic cover getting dirty? is it collecting hardwater stains, mildew, algae, or just getting damp and catching dust?
> 
> ...


It wipes off with a wet cloth real easy, it's hard water I guess but it's from condensation. But the led lights don't have any reflectors so the lights just go everywhere... it's not very bright at all so I was thinking painting it would be easy enough...


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

jeffkrol said:


> Mylar is backed onto plastic... so in my mind it is out for that reason. Plastic is flammable and breaks down w/ heat UV.. so no safety longevity.
> Rumor has it that it also absorbs "good wavelengths" for plants and reflects more bad wavelengths..
> Aluminum/tin foil ect is subject to specular reflections so that would be out for me as well..
> Leaning hard on just white paint..


 Neither specular nor diffuse reflection is best for a light reflector. For a mirror, specular reflection is the only thing that works. For a light reflector the object is to get all of the emitted light going down into the aquarium. That can be either specular or diffuse or a combination. Crumpled aluminum foil is still an excellent reflector, but much more a diffuse reflector than specular reflector.

The best white paint is one containing white pigment, barium sulfate, that reflects nearly 100% of the light. You can buy that pigment to add to cheap flat white paint if you wish. I found it on Ebay a few years ago, but didn't need it.


> Everything is complicated.. best to line it in silver..
> http://www.photonics.com/EDU/Handbook.aspx?AID=25501


Astronomical mirrors are coated with aluminum because aluminum reflects a very wide spectrum of light. Silver is also good, but gold is better, and is even better than aluminum, while silver isn't.


> White paint loses less than Al in the 400-700nm range..


Not all flat white paint is the same. "White" is a very large group of colors. The really white white paints tend to be called "ultra white" and usually use the super pigment I mentioned above.


----------



## shrimpcrazy00 (Jan 15, 2014)

*tyvm*



Hoppy said:


> Neither specular nor diffuse reflection is best for a light reflector. For a mirror, specular reflection is the only thing that works. For a light reflector the object is to get all of the emitted light going down into the aquarium. That can be either specular or diffuse or a combination. Crumpled aluminum foil is still an excellent reflector, but much more a diffuse reflector than specular reflector.
> 
> The best white paint is one containing white pigment, barium sulfate, that reflects nearly 100% of the light. You can buy that pigment to add to cheap flat white paint if you wish. I found it on Ebay a few years ago, but didn't need it. Astronomical mirrors are coated with aluminum because aluminum reflects a very wide spectrum of light. Silver is also good, but gold is better, and is even better than aluminum, while silver isn't.
> 
> Not all flat white paint is the same. "White" is a very large group of colors. The really white white paints tend to be called "ultra white" and usually use the super pigment I mentioned above.


Thank you for the information. I'm wanting to use some type of paint or paint on substance for the simple fact it's easier to paint a liquid onto the hood then it is to try and cut/bend/fold and glue something to the hood...

You say gold reflects best right?? So what about gold paint that you can get in the craft area of stores?? Or even gold spray paint??


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hoppy said:


> Neither specular nor diffuse reflection is best for a light reflector. For a mirror, specular reflection is the only thing that works. For a light reflector the object is to get all of the emitted light going down into the aquarium. That can be either specular or diffuse or a combination. Crumpled aluminum foil is still an excellent reflector, but much more a diffuse reflector than specular reflector.
> 
> The best white paint is one containing white pigment, barium sulfate, that reflects nearly 100% of the light. You can buy that pigment to add to cheap flat white paint if you wish. I found it on Ebay a few years ago, but didn't need it. Astronomical mirrors are coated with aluminum because aluminum reflects a very wide spectrum of light. Silver is also good, but gold is better, and is even better than aluminum, while silver isn't.
> 
> Not all flat white paint is the same. "White" is a very large group of colors. The really white white paints tend to be called "ultra white" and usually use the super pigment I mentioned above.


sorry Hoppy I have to disagree on this one in theory) due to Al having "critical" absorption losses over some of the high reflectivity white paints.










Al mirrors for telescopes (or their mirrors in general) function is to keep a point light source at a point.. practically opposite of what you really want to do w/ an aquarium.. Best way to describe it is "controlled diffusion" of light.. like "diamond plate"... smooth yet not smooth. 









Same w/ mylar:









As to Barium pigmented paint.. "Been there done that".
Barium based Avain-d









side note" 
Al Kapton is even worse..









Maybe a bit "picky" but "the best" is a very specific criteria.. If you want "acceptable".. well then.......... 

SINCE I didn't realize the O/P was using LED's ..... none of this really matters much..


----------



## DaveKS (Apr 2, 2019)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> White glossy paint. Indoor marijuana growers swear by it lol


Yep, glossy porcelain white spray paint, most durable and resistant to discoloring , kind of like the coating on shop light reflectors. I love the soft almost fill flash lighting of a good white hood, been doing it for decades now. 

It’s not huge overall par increase in tank but more like when your fish swim along front glass instead of just being hit with backlight from behind there a glimmer of soft diffuse light that hits front of fish that wasn’t there before. 

Praecox rainbow I had for example, once I added a white refector hood that nice blue glimmer they have was there in more positions/strata of tank.


----------

